# Help! How in the world do you use locking pin backs?!?!



## knieriem

So I bought a pack of those locking pin backs and I can't seem to figure out how to use them! 

Can anyone explain to me how to use these things?! Please Please!


----------



## pixiewings71

They really should either show you how to use them or include instructions.   they are pretty easy once you figure it out tho.  I am assuming you bought the ones from DL or WDW right? If so this is how you use them. 

You should have a small allen wrench with the back, you place the end of the wrench into the black hole on the backing, unscrew it until you can slip it on your pin, you don't need to unscrew it all the way, just partway, then slid the back onto the pin post and tighten the wrench.  that's it.


----------



## FluffedMojo

Didn't know these existed? What do they look like?


----------



## rwcmath

It was wonderful to find this old thread!  I was tired of my Grape Soda bottle cap falling off.

Thanks!

RWC


----------

